# First Fish Ohio



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Was out Crappie fishing tonight. No Crappie. 30 Small Bass. And a 31in. Channel Catfish on 6lb. Test. Weighed 12 1/2lbs. Caught out of my pond.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

The picture is thumbnail sized! From what I can tell though, it is a very stout healthy looking fish! Congrats! A 31" channel catfish is a great fish in any water! I have only managed a handful larger and they don't come often or easy usually! I'm sure it was a blast on the light tackle! 
Was it caught around structure?


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

I was Crappie fishing and they weren't fishing. So I was throwing small Rapala Floaters up inside cattails. He came out of those.


----------

